# Innokin Gladius



## Hein510 (12/6/14)

I so cant wait for this!!! New coil system and all!!! Think its gonna be a 1.5ml but their sure to bring out a bigger one a while later.

Innokins FB page states: 
The Innokin Gladius has been forged by the Innokin Tank Engineers with maximum flavor and adjustable airflow in a cutting edge design.

Made of Stainless Steel and Pyrex Glass the Gladius uses a new coil system and design which is truly and absolutely next generation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/14)

Saw it the other day looks awesome!


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

That does look good!


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

It looks good, and an awesome name! "What are you vaping? An Aerotank, you? A *spartan voice* GLADIUS"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hein510 (12/6/14)

Everyone is doing the ancient Greek mythology name thing these days, but I personally love Innokin products and cant wait to get my hands on this!!


----------



## Shadowvapor (16/6/14)

Looks very nice indeed


----------



## devdev (16/6/14)

So after having bought the Aerotank Mega, to me is seems to be a product response to the Nautilus, this in turn seems to be the response to the Nautilus/PT3s.

The design of the coils and wicking system on the Nautilus was next generation, and the others I mentioned must be the Innokin & Kangertech crack at the next generation. Can't say what the coils on this Gladius are going to be like, but the latest version of Kanger coils (as packaged with the Aerotank mega) are the using same double wicking medium and design of the Nautilus.


----------



## Alex (16/6/14)

Looks good and all, but why would anyone get a commercial tank instead of a rebuild-able device.?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/14)

Alex said:


> Looks good and all, but why would anyone get a commercial tank instead of a rebuild-able device.?


You would be surprised how many people couldn't be bothered with rebuilding. Not everyone enjoys the hobby side of it like us nutters  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

Agreed, i suspect very few want to rebuild coils if you look at the wider vaping market. 

I had a vape on @Wayne 's kanger aerotank mini at the vape meet and it surprised me how good the vape was for a stock setup. Thanks @Wayne

Reactions: Like 2


----------

